# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  فیزیک و ریاضی& حرف آخر یا آلا(کنکور مجدد پس از سربازی)

## hamidshams

سلام به همه دوستان بنده در سال 96 کنکور دادم و بعد از دوبار موفق نشدن در رشته تجربی و انصراف از رشته مورد علاقه دانشگاهی امسال و با پایان یافتن خدمت سربازی دوباره تصمیم به خوندن برا کنکور گرفتم و هدفم کنکور سال بعد هست بنده به شدت از لحاظ پایه ای ضعیف شدم و هیچ چیز از دوران کنکور یادم نیست و با توجه به تغییر نظام اموزشی به مشکل خوردم در همه زمینه ها و حتی استارت زدن و شروع و انتخاب منابع مناسب و برنامه ریزی دوستان اگر کسی شرایط من رو داشته و تونسته دوباره موفق بشه لطفا از همه نظر راهنماییم کنید و درضمن به نظر شما چون مثلا دوتا درس ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی شیمی رو هیچ گونه اطلاعاتی ازشون ندارم به سمت خوندن درسنامه برم یا از طریق فیلم های موجود در بازار اقدام کنم ؟ به نظر شما اگه بخوام از صفر که هیچ منفی هزار شروع به خوندن این دروس بکنم از طریق منابع الا پایم قوی میشه یا حرف اخر یا هر منبع دیگه ای ؟ از همه دوستان خواهشمندم تو این تاپیک شرکت کنن چون امثال من که به دلیل ضعف پایه قدرت استارت و حتی انتخاب منبع از اونا گرفته شده خیلی نیازمند کمک بیشتری هستند نسبت به فردی که در مسیر هست ممنون از همگی

----------


## Rubiker

> سلام به همه دوستان بنده در سال 96 کنکور دادم و بعد از دوبار موفق نشدن در رشته تجربی و انصراف از رشته مورد علاقه دانشگاهی امسال و با پایان یافتن خدمت سربازی دوباره تصمیم به خوندن برا کنکور گرفتم و هدفم کنکور سال بعد هست بنده به شدت از لحاظ پایه ای ضعیف شدم و هیچ چیز از دوران کنکور یادم نیست و با توجه به تغییر نظام اموزشی به مشکل خوردم در همه زمینه ها و حتی استارت زدن و شروع و انتخاب منابع مناسب و برنامه ریزی دوستان اگر کسی شرایط من رو داشته و تونسته دوباره موفق بشه لطفا از همه نظر راهنماییم کنید و درضمن به نظر شما چون مثلا دوتا درس ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی شیمی رو هیچ گونه اطلاعاتی ازشون ندارم به سمت خوندن درسنامه برم یا از طریق فیلم های موجود در بازار اقدام کنم ؟ به نظر شما اگه بخوام از صفر که هیچ منفی هزار شروع به خوندن این دروس بکنم از طریق منابع الا پایم قوی میشه یا حرف اخر یا هر منبع دیگه ای ؟ از همه دوستان خواهشمندم تو این تاپیک شرکت کنن چون امثال من که به دلیل ضعف پایه قدرت استارت و حتی انتخاب منبع از اونا گرفته شده خیلی نیازمند کمک بیشتری هستند نسبت به فردی که در مسیر هست ممنون از همگی



سلام عزیز. پیشنهاد من به شما (چون شرایط شما رو داشتم و بعد مدتها دروس دبیرستان رو خوندم. البته من امسال کنکور میدم)

با توجه به سبک و سیاق کنکورهای گذشته نوع خوندن شما باید کاملا مفهومی باشه.. واقعا دیگه کم پیش میاد سوالی بدن که بسادگی و بدون نکته و با حفظیات بشه از پسش برومد.
بنابراین این قضیه وظیفه ای  بر دوش داوطلب میذاره و اونم اینه درس رو کامل از راه درست یاد بگیره.
نمونه ای از این موارد درس فیزیک تجربی در کنکور 99 است. اگر نگاهی به سوالات بندازید متوجه میشین طراح فقط خواسته بببینه کدوم داوطلب این درس رو بصورت مفهومی و درست یاد گرفته (بقیه درس ها هم همیننه) 

توصیه م به شما اینه در وهله ی اول دروس رو (البته بجز زیست و شیمی و دینی، که کتاب درسی مهمتره) با درسنامه کتب مناسب بخونید (درسنامه مناسب الزاما درسنامه پر حجم نیست) و هر جا به مشکل خوردید میتونید برای اون قسمت از سایت آلا که برای هر درس چند دبیر داره استفاده کنید (دقت کنید فقط همون قسمت مشکل دار). مثلا شما تو بخش الکتروشیمی شیمی 12م تو قسمت تعیین عدد اکسایش مشکل دارید. فقط همون قسمت رو از فیلم ببینید نه کل  فصل رو. 
حتما حتما سعی کنید دروس رو مفهومی و پایه ای و از راه درستش یاد بگیرید. به فکر میانبر های آنچنانی نباشید. چون ممکنه در این راه و بخاطر سختی های احتمالی به فکر دور زدن درس ها باشید و خدای نکرده در دام موسسات کذایی بیفتید. موفق باشید

----------


## hamidshams

> سلام عزیز. پیشنهاد من به شما (چون شرایط شما رو داشتم و بعد مدتها دروس دبیرستان رو خوندم)
> 
> با توجه به سبک و سیاق کنکورهای گذشته نوع خوندن شما باید کاملا مفهومی باشه.. واقعا دیگه کم پیش میاد سوالی بدن که بسادگی و بدون نکته و با حفظیات بشه از پسش برومد.
> بنابراین این قضیه وظیفه ای  بر دوش داوطلب میذاره و اونم اینه درس رو کامل از راه درست یاد بگیره.
> نمونه ای از این موارد درس فیزیک تجربی در کنکور 99 است. اگر نگاهی به سوالات بندازید متوجه میشین طراح فقط خواسته بببینه کدوم داوطلب این درس رو بصورت مفهومی و درست یاد گرفته (بقیه درس ها هم همیننه) 
> 
> توصیه م به شما اینه در وهله ی اول دروس رو (البته بجز زیست و شیمی و دینی، که کتاب درسی مهمتره) با درسنامه کتب مناسب بخونید (درسنامه مناسب الزاما درسنامه پر حجم نیست) و هر جا به مشکل خوردید میتونید برای اون قسمت از سایت آلا که برای هر درس چند دبیر داره استفاده کنید (دقت کنید فقط همون قسمت مشکل دار). مثلا شما تو بخش الکتروشیمی شیمی 12م تو قسمت تعیین عدد اکسایش مشکل دارید. فقط همون قسمت رو از فیلم ببینید نه کل  فصل رو. 
> حتما حتما سعی کنید دروس رو مفهومی و پایه ای و از راه درستش یاد بگیرید. به فکر میانبر های آنچنانی نباشید. چون ممکنه در این راه و بخاطر سختی های احتمالی به فکر دور زدن درس ها باشید و خدای نکرده در دام موسسات کذایی بیفتید. موفق باشید


 ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز بنظر شما کدوم منبع مناسب تره ؟ که مطالب رو چایه ای کار کرده باشه ؟ در ضمن برنامه ریزی من چطور باید بشه ؟ مسلما قطعه قطعه کردن دروس چون پیش زمینه ای ندارم اشتباهه درست میگم ؟ یا نه از همین الان باید مثل یه دانش آموز سال آخر کار کنم ؟؟

----------


## Rubiker

> ممنون از راهنماییت دوست عزیز بنظر شما کدوم منبع مناسب تره ؟ که مطالب رو چایه ای کار کرده باشه ؟ در ضمن برنامه ریزی من چطور باید بشه ؟ مسلما قطعه قطعه کردن دروس چون پیش زمینه ای ندارم اشتباهه درست میگم ؟ یا نه از همین الان باید مثل یه دانش آموز سال آخر کار کنم ؟؟


خواهش میکنم. کاربرانی هستند که تو این زمینه بر من اعلم هستند و می تونند به بهترین شکل ممکن راهنماییت کنن
آقای محمد حسین و خانم نیازی
نقد وبرسی برنامه ریزی هفتگی

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


سلام به همه دوستان بنده در سال 96 کنکور دادم و بعد از دوبار موفق نشدن در رشته تجربی و انصراف از رشته مورد علاقه دانشگاهی امسال و با پایان یافتن خدمت سربازی دوباره تصمیم به خوندن برا کنکور گرفتم و هدفم کنکور سال بعد هست بنده به شدت از لحاظ پایه ای ضعیف شدم و هیچ چیز از دوران کنکور یادم نیست و با توجه به تغییر نظام اموزشی به مشکل خوردم در همه زمینه ها و حتی استارت زدن و شروع و انتخاب منابع مناسب و برنامه ریزی دوستان اگر کسی شرایط من رو داشته و تونسته دوباره موفق بشه لطفا از همه نظر راهنماییم کنید و درضمن به نظر شما چون مثلا دوتا درس ریاضی و فیزیک و حتی شیمی رو هیچ گونه اطلاعاتی ازشون ندارم به سمت خوندن درسنامه برم یا از طریق فیلم های موجود در بازار اقدام کنم ؟ به نظر شما اگه بخوام از صفر که هیچ منفی هزار شروع به خوندن این دروس بکنم از طریق منابع الا پایم قوی میشه یا حرف اخر یا هر منبع دیگه ای ؟ از همه دوستان خواهشمندم تو این تاپیک شرکت کنن چون امثال من که به دلیل ضعف پایه قدرت استارت و حتی انتخاب منبع از اونا گرفته شده خیلی نیازمند کمک بیشتری هستند نسبت به فردی که در مسیر هست ممنون از همگی



سلام
هدفتون کنکور 1400 هس 1401 ؟
*

----------


## hamidshams

> *
> 
> سلام
> هدفتون کنکور 1400 هس 1401 ؟
> *


سلام هدفم 1401 هستش و ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Carolin

شما اگر بخوای اتلاف عمر نکنی و واقعا قبول شی (اون چیزی که حداکثره توانته)باید بری پیش یه مشاوره قوی ایی رزومه علمیتو بدی رتبه کنکورای قبل + معدل تا کاملا درست راهنماییت کنه 
اینکه تا خوده کنکور بخوای درگیر فیلم یا درسنامه  یا خیلی سبزو گاج و مازو اینا باشی فقط وقت و سرمایه هدر دادی 
+
اما جواب سوالتون 
من بخشهایی از زیست و فیزیک حرف آخر رو دیدم متاسفانه درحده کنکور نیست و برای دانش اموز سطح پایین داره تدریس میکنه (عملا با درسی که توی مدرسه بهت میدن فرقی نمیکنه)
البته بقیه اساتید هم دانشآموز ضعیف سره کلاسشون هست و گاها کلاس پایین تدریس میکنن  سوال حل نمیکنن فقط درسنامه میگن _اصل کلاس باید طوری باشه که بشه سوالاتو بپرسی و برات مبهم نمونه تا روزه کنکور 
چون اگه قرار باشه فقط فیلم ببینی و فقط مطالب کتابو 15 بار تکرار کنن و تستای کنکور سالای قبلو بزنن !  خودت بری تستای کنکورای سالای قبلو بزنی سنگینتری فلذا کلاسای انلاین بهترن

----------


## _Joseph_

*سلام

با توجه به پایه ای که فرمودید و اینکه هدفتون سال بعد هستش میتونید از فیلم و کلاس آنلاین استفاده کنید در نظر داشته باشید بین اینهمه پکیج که الا و دی وی دی و ...میشه کلاسهای آنلاین از همه شون بهترن چرا؟؟ چونکه به روز تر تدریس میکنن و طبق تغییرات اخرین کنکور به طور مثال شما اگه از آلا بخواهید زیست جلال موقاری رو ببینید دهمش مال سال 97 هست و کتابا برای 1401 به شدت تغییر کردن به شدتتتتت دهم رو حتما حتما مناسب 1401 بخرید کتاب درسیها رو و فیلمهخای رو هم حتما فیلم کلاسهای انلاین رو ببینید و یا آلا قسمتهایی که تازه میزارن مثل راه ابریشم و یا صفر تا صد های سال جدید مثل زیست شناسی حسین ذبحی تفت که الحق خیلی خوب هم تدریس میکنند ولی باز هم کلاس آنلاین میتونه مفید باشه براتون که میتونید اگر مشکل مالی نداشتید ثبت نام کنید ولی پیشنهاد نمیکنم ثبت نام کنید چرا که بعد از کنکور1400 از پنل کاربریتون قیلمها حذف خواهد شد میتونید فعلا از فیلمهای تلگرام استفاده کنید (در صورت نداشتن عذاب وجدان و ...) و بعدا برای کلاسای 1401 شرکت کنید 
ولی چیزی که هست شما از الان باید وقت بزارید و کل پایه دهم و یازدهم رو عالی جمع کنید تا مهر ماه 1400 و از مهر بشید مثل کنکوری که دهم رو بسته یازدهم رو بسته و میخواد دوازدهم رو بخونه در کنارش ده و یازدهم رو مرور و تست بیشتر بزنه 
پس کلاسارو تا مهر 1400 باید ببینید پایه ها رو چون کلاسای جامع ترکیبی تدریس میشن بعضا 
بهترین معلمها به نظر من برای سطح شما:
فیزیک:یحیوی موسسه تاملند جلسه اول تمامی اساتید تو سایتموسسه رایگانه میتونید ببینید
شیمی:بابایی موسسه تاملند
ریاضی:ملاک پور موسسه تاملند 
عربی:میثم فلاح تاملند
زیست شناسی:همدانی موسسه کلاسینو 

در نظر داشته باشید فیلم دیدن بسیار پروسه وقت گیری هست و ولی شما وقت دارید که پایه تون رو اوکی کنید با فیلم و دیگه از مهر میتونید خودتونم بخونید اگه فیلم نبینید 

کتابها :
شیمی: خیلی سبز پایه + دوازدهم(دهم تغییرات داشته)+یه ذره تغییرات یازدهم
فیزیک: خیلی سبز چهار جلدی (دهم تغییرات داشته)+یه ذره یازدهم 
عربی:میکرو موضوعی گاج یا خیلی سبز جامع
زیست:به نظرم خیلی سبز سال به سال و میکرو گاج خیلی خوبن باز از حضرات محترم بپرسید من خودم تغییر رشته دادم از ریاضی به تجربی و تستهای این کتابا مخصوصا خیلی سبز برام مناسب ان درسنامه هر دوشون هم عالیه (دهم که خیلی تغییرات داشته و عملا کتابای 140 برای 1401 قابل استفاده نیست + یازدهم هم تغییرات زیادی داشته 
ریاضی:مهرو ماه جامع
ادبیات:هفت خوان خیلی سبز(تغییرات داشتیم)
زبان انگلیسی:جامع خط سفید و یا خیلی سبز جامع
دینی:کتاب درسی +میکرو طلایی گاج و یا جامع خیلی سبز(تغییرات داشتیم)
کتابا و کلاساتون رو مطابق کنکور 1401 تهیه کنید : دهم چلپ 98 و یازدهم چاپ99

پیشنهاد من اینه که شما شروع کنی این دروس رو مطالعه کردن به همراه کلاس و فیلم:
عمومیها: عربی فلاح رو ببین بینظیره و از رو کتاب تست بزن باهاش بیا جلو موبه موهر چی میگه رو عمل کن بهش / ادبیات مباحث دستور زبان +آرایه +قرابت رو بخونش / زبان انگلیسی اگه زیاد مشکل داری فقط بشین فعلا لغت حفظ کن کاری به کاری نداشته باش 
اختصاصی:کل اختصاصی ها رو هماهنگ با کلاسها از پایه دهم شرو کن به خوندن*

----------


## mohammad1381

به شخصه به عنوان فردی که تقریبا کلاسهای همه رو دیده یا راست آزمایی کرده شیمی برای سلیقه خودم شیروانی رو پذیرفتم.
چون واقعا اصولی تدریس میکنه،نه میاد فرمول براش تعریف کنه نه میاد درهم و برهم درس بده(مثل مصلایی) نه میاد خیلی سر بحثای بیخود لفتش بده(مثل بابایی بخاطر تعادل 4 جلسه یعنی 4 فهته وقت گذاشت)
این نظر شخصیه من بود نه برای همه.

----------


## hamidshams

> *سلام
> 
> با توجه به پایه ای که فرمودید و اینکه هدفتون سال بعد هستش میتونید از فیلم و کلاس آنلاین استفاده کنید در نظر داشته باشید بین اینهمه پکیج که الا و دی وی دی و ...میشه کلاسهای آنلاین از همه شون بهترن چرا؟؟ چونکه به روز تر تدریس میکنن و طبق تغییرات اخرین کنکور به طور مثال شما اگه از آلا بخواهید زیست جلال موقاری رو ببینید دهمش مال سال 97 هست و کتابا برای 1401 به شدت تغییر کردن به شدتتتتت دهم رو حتما حتما مناسب 1401 بخرید کتاب درسیها رو و فیلمهخای رو هم حتما فیلم کلاسهای انلاین رو ببینید و یا آلا قسمتهایی که تازه میزارن مثل راه ابریشم و یا صفر تا صد های سال جدید مثل زیست شناسی حسین ذبحی تفت که الحق خیلی خوب هم تدریس میکنند ولی باز هم کلاس آنلاین میتونه مفید باشه براتون که میتونید اگر مشکل مالی نداشتید ثبت نام کنید ولی پیشنهاد نمیکنم ثبت نام کنید چرا که بعد از کنکور1400 از پنل کاربریتون قیلمها حذف خواهد شد میتونید فعلا از فیلمهای تلگرام استفاده کنید (در صورت نداشتن عذاب وجدان و ...) و بعدا برای کلاسای 1401 شرکت کنید 
> ولی چیزی که هست شما از الان باید وقت بزارید و کل پایه دهم و یازدهم رو عالی جمع کنید تا مهر ماه 1400 و از مهر بشید مثل کنکوری که دهم رو بسته یازدهم رو بسته و میخواد دوازدهم رو بخونه در کنارش ده و یازدهم رو مرور و تست بیشتر بزنه 
> پس کلاسارو تا مهر 1400 باید ببینید پایه ها رو چون کلاسای جامع ترکیبی تدریس میشن بعضا 
> بهترین معلمها به نظر من برای سطح شما:
> فیزیک:یحیوی موسسه تاملند جلسه اول تمامی اساتید تو سایتموسسه رایگانه میتونید ببینید
> شیمی:بابایی موسسه تاملند
> ریاضی:ملاک پور موسسه تاملند 
> ...


ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتی دوست عزیز حقیقت امر اینه وضعیت مالی ضعیفی دارم و درواقع باید از کانال ها فیلم ها رو دانلود کنم لطف میکنید اگه چندتا کانال نام ببرید که فیلم ها رو داشته باشه ممنون میشم

----------


## hamidshams

دوستان لطفا کانالی که در اون کلاس های انلاین رو گذاشته باشن لطفا معرفی کنید مثل فیلمهای تاملند و راه ابریشم الا

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


سلام هدفم 1401 هستش و ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید


خب با توجه به اینکه هدفتون کنکور 1401 هس پس فرصت خیلی خوبی دارید 
توصیه میکنم حتما حتما برای سه درس ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی اگه خیلی ضعیف هستین ( درصدی زیر 10% ) کلاس برین یا فیلم انلاین سالیانه ببینید همراه با اونا بخونید 
این مدت رو تا مهر سال دیگه رو اختصاصیاتون کار کنین عمومی رو از مهر شروع کنید میرسه مهم اختصاصیاس و برا پایه ضعیف زمان بره به تسلط رسوندن این دروس

*درمورد فیلم و دی وی دی سوال کرده بودین ، بنده به هیچ وجه حرف آخر رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم برای دروس اختصاصی ، تو موسسه الا هم تعریف سه تا استاد فیزیک طلوعی زیست موقاری و عربی ناصح زاده رو شنیدم ( خودم هم دیدم )
پیشنهادی که از بین اساتید دروس اختصاصی براتون دارم ( با توجه به تجربه شخصیم ) ریاضی استاد ملاکپور از تاملند خیلی استاد خوبین از پایه ترین مطالب همه چیو میگن چون فیلماشون طولانیه با توجه به زمان شما میرسه همه رو کامل ببینید و مسلط بشید ، برای فیزیک استاد امیر قضاتی و استاد یحیوی رو پیشنهاد میکنم ، برای شیمی برای کسی که پایش ضعیفه استادی رو در نظر ندارم ولی استاد بابایی رو میپسندم ( ایشون برای سطح ضعیف زیاد توصیه نمیشه ) شنیدم میگن استاد ربیعیان و فرزانه هم تدریسشون خوبه برای پایه ضعیف کارسازه 

*درمورد منابع من اون کتابایی که درسنامه های خوب و تستای قوی دارن رو نام میبرم :
زیست : میکرو پایه و دوازدهم حتما تهیه کنین + یه منبع دوم قوی مثل نشرالگو نسل جدید ( تاکید میکنم نسل جدیدشو تهیه کنین ) یا آیکیو ( این یه ذره زیادی تستاش سطحش بالاس ) خیلی سبزم کتاب خوبیه برای زیست 
شیمی : مبتکرانو برای پایه صفری حتما کار کنین تمام ایستگاه هایی که تو قسمت پاسخنامه درج شدن همه  رو تک به تک بررسی کنید نکاتشو دربیارین ( میکرو رو هم میگن خوبه ولی بنظرم مبتکران بهتر باشه ) + بعد یه مقدار قوی شدن سراغ تستای آیکیو برین ( ترکیب فیلم بابایی و کتاب درسی + مبتکران + آیکیو ( حالا فار آزمونم میگن خوبه ) یه چیز فوق العاده ای میشه تو کنکور و آزمونا ) 
فیزیک : برای پایه ضعیف میکرو خوبه خیلی سبز خوبه بعدش نشرالگو درمورد دوران جمع بندیش نظری ندارم ریاضی و فیزیکو با هر کتاب موجود در بازار کار کنین نتیجه میده خلاصه  فقط تست زیاد بزنین
ریاضی : خیلی سبز برا ضعیف خوبه بعدش مهرو ماه جامع 
دینی : باز خیلی سبز واس صفری خوبه ولی سفیر خرد بسیار کتاب قوی هس اینم حتما کار کنین
عربی : میکرو هم خوبه ولی خیلی سبز واس عربی یه چیز دیگس کلا 
زبان : زبانو اکثریت با مبتکران میشناسن چون کتاب کاملیه ولی واس ضعیف خیلی سبز بهتره 
ادبیات : درمورد این درس نظر خاصی ندارم چون زیاد درمورد منابع موجود تو این درس شناختی ندارم غیر میکرو و نشر الگو که خودم نشر کار میکنم کتاب خوبیه راضیم من

از بین تمامی این منابعی که نام بردم زیست میکرو ، شیمی مبتکران ، دینی سفیر خرد و عربی خیلی سبزرو  حتما حتما حتما کار کنین ( شیمی مبتکران در ظاهر کتاب ضعیفی بنظر میرسه ولی ایستگاه هاشتو قسمت پاسخنامه بنظر من خیلی خوبه واس پایه خیلی بدرد میخوره بعد اینکه سطحتون یه ذره بالاتر رف میتونین در کنار اون از منابع دیگه هم استفاده کنین ) 

من تا جایی که حضور ذهن داشتم گفتم امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره موفق باشید  

*

----------


## Miss.Sad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamidshams


دوستان لطفا کانالی که در اون کلاس های انلاین رو گذاشته باشن لطفا معرفی کنید مثل فیلمهای تاملند و راه ابریشم الا


من چن تا چنل دارم خیلی قوین همه فیلمای اساتید خوب رو پوشش میدن متاسفانه لینک ندارن فقط یکیش هس میگم ( تو امتیاز ) بزنید میتونین پیداش کنین تو تلگرام بزنین مابقیش مثل این لینک ندارن

*

----------


## _Joseph_

> دوستان لطفا کانالی که در اون کلاس های انلاین رو گذاشته باشن لطفا معرفی کنید مثل فیلمهای تاملند و راه ابریشم الا


*پیام خصوصی دادم برات دیگه*

----------


## hamidshams

> *پیام خصوصی دادم برات دیگه*


کارت درسته داداش دمت گرم

----------


## Midnight__Star

حرف آخر افتضاحه روش خط قرمز بکش

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Darya.


لطفا برای منم بفرستین������


1- مال چند ماه پیشه 
2- اکثریت کانال ها به خاطر کپی رایت اخیرا تو همین هفته بسته شدن یا کلهم دلیت شد دیتا هاشون!*

----------


## sidij66039

> *پیام خصوصی دادم برات دیگه*


میشه به من هم ارسال کنید

----------

